# No REALLY



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whether this tred gets nuked as well, there is still another napkin meeting in Sevier County tonight. I hear complaining that nobody ever knows about these. Well there is one tonight. I'll get notes and share if anyone is interested.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Whether this tred gets nuked as well, there is still another napkin meeting in Sevier County tonight. I hear complaining that nobody ever knows about these. Well there is one tonight. I'll get notes and share if anyone is interested.


What's this one about ?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll let you know as soon as I hear all the details. I'll get a copy of the notes.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What the heck is a napkin meeting? Am I stupid?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

What type of napkin?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> What the heck is a napkin meeting? Am I stupid?


It's where things get written on a napkin and find there way into you're guidebooks .-_O--_O-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can almost guarantee feminine.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd like to think of them as a grassroots type of meeting.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

McFly, 
The topic makes your comment hilarious


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> What type of napkin?


Now I get it....... SFW Sanitary Female Wipes...........


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to napkins, I have to shoot spike elks with a bow and arrow. Thanks to napkins, my underwear stayed clean when I was fishing once......I'm torn about napkins.------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to take a wild guess,

I'm hearimg alot of talk about how poor some of the deer herds are...
Bet this little gathering may have something to do with that?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Might not be hunting related. Perhaps it's review of family tree to see who is planning to marry cousins this spring in 435 land.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Might not be hunting related. Perhaps it's review of family tree to see who is planning to marry cousins this spring in 435 land.


 ..... Back in 801 land you're having to go along with our napkin meetings as law. It had to do with fishing not hunting.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Closing another fishery and jacking up another limit to screw up the recourse? Prolly just nailed it, right?


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes it was public input on the future of Fishlake. Meeting called by the DWR with individuals from the public invited to give input. 

SS, 
No plans for allowing bowfishing Macs, but I do believe the will continue to stock the restrooms with toilet paper. However a napkin may be better than the 1 ply that is the usual.

Kdad,
Daaamn you have a knack for awfulizing positive things!

Goofy,
I would never leak info about a deer meeting. That stuff is way to seceretive to discuss on the interweb!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

How is closing yet another fishery and jacking up the daily limits positive? Do tell Chief Napkin! Do tell!!!! And please explain how that coincides POSITIVELY with the stream access LOSS your dear leaders forced upon those of those of us who prefer solitary style fishing instead of crowding on the bank of a pond. I have some tissue ready to take notes.....

I might be a cynical (negative, practical, snide, whatever you'd like to insinuate) sportsman but common sense, research, and not being told what to think or say by people with bad tans and overly white teeth gives me license to question that which I don't like or what might spark off my spidey senses. Why don't you start offering substantive and real world solutions of your own and SHARE them with the rest of us who don't have access to secret sanitary napkin meetings?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

So was this a meeting called by the DWR with $FW? So, indded, the DWR and $FW work hand in hand. NOW I GET IT!!! It all makes sense now!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kdad,
My point exactly. Nobody said anything about closing a fishery. Not anything to do with the discussion. Again you make a negative assumption. Then you tie it to a "leadership". This meeting had nothing to do with any specific organization or group. It was the DWR inviting individuals that had questions about the future of Fishlake. Just like the "napkin" meeting about the spike elk hunt on Monroe. It is just concerned and invovled sportsman. In FACT the group that was looking for a change on the Monroe did not recieve word from the SFW until the day before the WB meeting that the SFW would support them. When I say that napkin meetings really do work I'm saying that in all seriousness. If you would like to see changes in your area you should talk to the biologist, communicate with DWR and ask to meet and discuss. Meetings like this don't have to be attached to a powerful group or organization. Look that the Friends of the Paunsagaunt as one example.

I really believe that if you had the power to abolish the SFW or restore the Utah deer herd back to 800,000 deer you would chose to destroy the SFW. Too you that is more important. Myself well I'm not much of dancer, but I'll tell you this. I'd buy a bottle of whiskey and sip it all night with the Devil himself if I thought it would bring our deer herds back. So continue to whine and be snide and hateful if that is your agenda, I'll keep my focus on napkin meetings and looking for solutions.

BTW, speaking of sanitary napkins. You do seem to very emotional and agitaged when you post on the forums. I understand that its a natural thing. However from my understanding that is usually a 5-7 day deal, not an everyday thing. Might want to have a doctor check that out. Doesn't sound fun at all!!!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

robi,
No it was it was not called by the SFW, just the DWR responding to some sportsman that had reached out with questions in the past. The DWR is getting ready to do some planning on the future of Fishlake and they invited those indivuals to come give input and to hear what the public would like to see. You guys are so hung up on the SFW you miss oppurtunity to get involved and give positive input.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Muley73 said:


> Yes it was public input on the future of Fishlake. Meeting called by the DWR with individuals from the public invited to give input.


OK, I'd love to hear what was discussed about Fish lake. If you have a copy of the notes that isn't smeared with mustard and catsup, would you care to share what specific items were covered? Did they discuss the perch transplant to Yuba? How was the food? 
Thanks!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The management of fish lake as a fishery was discussed. The problem with fish lake right now is that the perch are stunted and the rainbow trout being stocked are ending up as lake trout food. So, the DWR is basically looking to organize a committee to help decide in what direction the management of the fishery should head. Those involved in the meeting last night indicated a strong desire to continue managing for trophy lake trout. As part of that plan, then, the DWR tried to explain that something needs to happen or change as far as the stocking of rainbow trout goes. In other words, a suitable prey source for lake trout needs to be found other than rainbow trout. So, the idea has been thrown out to try and establish a kokanee salmon fishery at Fish Lake similar to what has been done at the Gorge. The hope is that a strain of kokanee that can spawn in the reservoir can be established. Also, the idea of doing something to control the weed beds at fish lake was discussed to eliminate perch habitat. So, it is possible that weevils will be brought in to reduce the weeds in the lake...


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

W2U,
Great report. Thanks. Just saved my thumbs typing on the phone!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

73,,

GOOD STUFF..:!:..

Keep hitt'in those nails on the head with your sledge hammer..:grin:..

It's all SOOOO true..


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Muley73, 

Unfortunately I know a few people and know more than I should and cant say a thing about it. It sucks. 

I am, not so anti that I cant see straight. I used to be a member. John Bair an Tony Abbot signed me up. Both have gone their ways since and both are on opposite sides of the fence right now. I like both of these men and think that both are very smart and know a few things. But, I cant agree with both on a few things.

The post that was made earlier made it sound like it was SFW and DWR only. I regularly check the dwr web page and other sporting pages and did not see an open invite to others. I may have missed it. 

I have said this before and will say it again, If SFW would be more open (and not to open a can of worms, because we both know what I am talking about), I would join in a heart beat. Right now, UWC and RMEF are the 2 I support.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> 73,,
> 
> GOOD STUFF..:!:..
> 
> ...


Goofy, do you know Bassrods? Are you related?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.

A couple comments. 

1. RE"In other words, a suitable prey source for lake trout needs to be found other than rainbow trout. So, the idea has been thrown out to try and establish a kokanee salmon fishery at Fish Lake similar to what has been done at the Gorge. The hope is that a strain of kokanee that can spawn in the reservoir can be established."

Its great to hear they are proceeding with this plan, but I thought it was already a done deal, as it was previously mentioned in the management plan. Lets hope the kokes take.

2. RE"Also, the idea of doing something to control the weed beds at fish lake was discussed to eliminate perch habitat. So, it is possible that weevils will be brought in to reduce the weeds in the lake... "

Interesting. I wonder what the increasing ranks of perchaholics that are flocking there every ice season would say about that. Also, it may put an end to FL being the Yuba perch hatchery. Could help though.

My very unscientific observation when fishing FL is that both the perch size and the rainbow quality are going up. 


Ok, back to the dirty napkins and Monroe spike elk hunts. ;-)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Its great to hear they are proceeding with this plan, but I thought it was already a done deal, as it was previously mentioned in the management plan. Lets hope the kokes take.


The only thing that has been mentioned as far as kokanee in the past is the idea of using them as an option....nothing definitive was ever decided.



Catherder said:


> My very unscientific observation when fishing FL is that both the perch size and the rainbow quality are going up.


perch sizes have remained stable for quite a few years now....I would think that if something could ever be done that actually helps the perch attain a little larger average size that the perch anglers would welcome it. Rainbow trout, for whatever reason, have never done exceptionally well in Fish Lake. With around a century of data, rainbow trout over 20 inches are virtually nonexistent in the lake. The rainbow trout in Fish Lake seem to max out around 16-17 inches. Anything over that is an anomaly. They are, though, still an important part of that fishery and enjoyed by many people. I think what the DWR wants is for the money invested in stocking rainbow trout be a little more present in the catches of anglers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Goofy, do you know Bassrods? Are you related?


Never heard of "Bassrods" ..

You cam PM me with a real name if you want to know.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Robi, 
That's my point. It had nothing to do with SFW it was someone else throwing that in on a comment to try and make it look like a negative. You keyed right in on that and made it the focus rather than staying focused on the real issue. The SFW bash was more important to you.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Robi,
> That's my point. It had nothing to do with SFW it was someone else throwing that in on a comment to try and make it look like a negative. You keyed right in on that and made it the focus rather than staying focused on the real issue.


It might have had nothing to do with SFW, but you definitely baited that response. You knew how people were going to respond and you wanted them to respond that way...otherwise, you certainly wouldn't have posted this thread in the big game section.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update M73. I might have made it with a little more notice.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

provider said:


> Thanks for the update M73. I might have made it with a little more notice.


You weren't invited. If they really wanted a broad spectrum of input, these meetings would be announced on several media outlets well ahead of time. Instead, they are done in a more "back ally" style only to be reported to the masses after the fact by jeering, faceless, volunteer reporters who really enjoy the feeling of being in the know and more than love wagging their fingers at those who oppose their agendas.

Best point made on this post. Why is this in the big game section? I think someone is trying to pick scabs. if not, why wait until several posts later to announce that the meeting was about fish?

Just my opinion, but if you are a frequent poster here with over 1000 posts and you have not ever posted a cool hunting or fishing report with some awesome pics and a good story, maybe you are missing the boat. I think some people enjoy going to meetings more than actually hunting and fishing.------SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

My post was to say hey these meetings exist and can really get some things done. In fact it was to show you can get involved and be positive without having it be an SFW issue. I posted and that's what some chose to turn it into. As far as posting pics and story. Well I posted up my elk this year and I also comment on a lot of the success I see fellow hunters have. But that doesn't seem to be the norm on this site. Now if I agreed with the majority on here and joined in on the SFW bashing would it be ok to post about meetings? Just wanna make sure I get the rules right on this forum? 

Big game gets the most traffic, so I wanted to reach the most viewers so that's were I posted. My point was not about Fishlake or fishing specifically it was about getting involved in the issues and working for a positive solution as opposed to whining and throwing rocks on the interweb. So my original point still stands. Get involved and realize napkin meetings can be positive and effective in getting change and addressing issues that concern all sportsmen and women.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Muley73 said:


> Kdad,
> My point exactly. Nobody said anything about closing a fishery. Not anything to do with the discussion. Again you make a negative assumption. Then you tie it to a "leadership". This meeting had nothing to do with any specific organization or group. It was the DWR inviting individuals that had questions about the future of Fishlake. Just like the "napkin" meeting about the spike elk hunt on Monroe. It is just concerned and invovled sportsman. In FACT the group that was looking for a change on the Monroe did not recieve word from the SFW until the day before the WB meeting that the SFW would support them. When I say that napkin meetings really do work I'm saying that in all seriousness. If you would like to see changes in your area you should talk to the biologist, communicate with DWR and ask to meet and discuss. Meetings like this don't have to be attached to a powerful group or organization. Look that the Friends of the Paunsagaunt as one example.
> 
> I really believe that if you had the power to abolish the SFW or restore the Utah deer herd back to 800,000 deer you would chose to destroy the SFW. Too you that is more important. Myself well I'm not much of dancer, but I'll tell you this. I'd buy a bottle of whiskey and sip it all night with the Devil himself if I thought it would bring our deer herds back. So continue to whine and be snide and hateful if that is your agenda, I'll keep my focus on napkin meetings and looking for solutions.
> ...


You are right. I assumed wrong. I admit it. But my assumption was based on your veiled posts and responses and your complete dependence on what someone else tells you. See how that works? Its always someone else who provides the information we all need to decide for ourselves, never you. Odd.

I will also give you props for the sanitary napkin comeback there as I appreciate comedy. I also appreciate irony very much too. How ironic is that the DIVISION doesn't make this an open ended invite to other anglers who fish that fishery who just might support those ideas mentioned? I fish there often. Didn't get an invite and would support all of those suggestions.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kdad,
Well give them a call and let them know you are interested. I know the guys I talked to said the invitation came because of interest they had expressed in the past. And yes I don't make it to a lot of the southern area napkin meetings. Cache Valley is a little to distant for me to buzz right down everytime. So I talk to those that do attend. I express my views and concerns before hand and hope those views get express and are represented by those that are able to attend. I then get a report on how it went and go from there. It's the area I do most my hunting and fishing. Love spending time at our cabins so I stay involved and try to keep my ear to ground on what is taking place. If I'd like to see changes take place I talk to those that can help. If SFW is will to support then great, if RMEF is willing to help then great. If Friends of the Pauns wants to support great! If they don't then I still push for my agenda. Sometimes I lose sometimes I win. But I try and stay involved regardless. I to stay more focused on the issue I'm concerned about more than focused on the groups involved. Yes having support from those groups can make things easier at times but it's not always needed and I'm ok at times if I don't agree with those groups. I still keep my focus on the issue.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

twinkielk15 said:


> What the heck is a napkin meeting? Am I stupid?


A napkin meeting is where people go to listen to smart people talk about changes that are in the works regarding a certain resource concern. The people then come on the internet, claim that they are part of the "movement" and pound their chests when the changes become law.....it helps their esteem. Often times, notes are taken on a napkin, then transposed into a semi-official looking document and placed online as attempted proof of ones importance and influence.--------SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

SS,
If that is your views that is fine it's your opinion but I'll stand by my original thought. Napkin meetings are a grassroots movement some gain traction and become law and others are nothing more than talk. I'd suggest to those wondering to get involved and decide for themselves if it's worth the time and effort.

So I'll drop this tred, next time I hear of a napkin meeting I'll give the info I know for those interested for those not interested and think they are a waste of time.....no need to open the tred. Carry on gents!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wouldn't a fishing section reach more views that are relevant? Didn't see this on big fish tackle either...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Wouldn't a fishing section reach more views that are relevant? Didn't see this on big fish tackle either...


This brings up a very pertinent point. As long as I've been the least bit involved with fishing issues, the DWR has practically begged, pleaded, and wailed for more angler participation in their meetings and activities. In more than one open house and RAC I've attended, they have promised to work on public communication and involvement. IMO, they seemed to have done better. However, now we have these "napkin" meetings that are not well publicized on major fishing forums and media that we find out about second hand in a thread more targeted at trading barbs between the SFW crowd and the anti SFWers, and the everloving Monroe elk protective society.

Why the sudden change by the DWR?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Goofy, do you know Bassrods? Are you related?


ooh, ouch


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> This brings up a very pertinent point. As long as I've been the least bit involved with fishing issues, the DWR has practically begged, pleaded, and wailed for more angler participation in their meetings and activities. In more than one open house and RAC I've attended, they have promised to work on public communication and involvement. IMO, they seemed to have done better. However, now we have these "napkin" meetings that are not well publicized on major fishing forums and media that we find out about second hand in a thread more targeted at trading barbs between the SFW crowd and the anti SFWers, and the everloving Monroe elk protective society.
> 
> Why the sudden change by the DWR?


I know 2 "Monroe elk protective society" guys. Really, I do; I'm not making this up.

Sorry, I'll go away now.

.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cath,
My point seriously is that I think more of these groups and meetings should take place. The DWR seems open to the idea right now and others should join in give input. It's a positive thing!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Muley73 said:


> Cath,
> My point seriously is that I think more of these groups and meetings should take place. The DWR seems open to the idea right now and others should join in give input. It's a positive thing!


I think those opposing you have the counter point that if a few people from this tight nit group or that org meet, especially without the voice of those that disagree, then not everyone is on the same page. How do we fix that? We hold a large meeting by the DWR. Problem is, I show up, say this idea is bull s*** and guess what? It passes. I get a whopping two minutes to say how I felt. They say who is this guy? I didnt see him at our 8 pm napkin meeting that was 150 miles from him and announced via forum at 745.

I can sit at the local diner with my buddies and talk fish all night. No one cares what we think, we don't have an abbreviation and money.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Random, 
Neither did the guys that met last night or that were concerned about the Monroe elk herd. Don't just talk to your buddies. Invite the local biologist to meet with you and your buddies. Go on a range ride with them. Show some interest and become involved and you may be surprised at the number of meetings and input you get. Like I stated before sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

randomelk16 said:


> i think those opposing you have the counter point that if a few people from this tight nit group or that org meet, especially without the voice of those that disagree, then not everyone is on the same page. How do we fix that? We hold a large meeting by the dwr. Problem is, i show up, say this idea is bull s*** and guess what? It passes. I get a whopping two minutes to say how i felt. They say who is this guy? I didnt see him at our 8 pm napkin meeting that was 150 miles from him and announced via forum at 745.
> 
> I can sit at the local diner with my buddies and talk fish all night. No one cares what we think, we don't have an abbreviation and money.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
+1000!-----ss


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

SS,
Well then feel free to continue to just whine and complain on the interweb and at the coffee shop, every time you hear of another napkin meeting that either did or didn't take place and enjoy the results. Let me know how the Monroe archery hunt goes I'm hoping to have a rifle tag this year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Muley,
I think that it is great that you are involved. I tease guys like you, one eye, and even goofy sometimes because of the way you guys come off with your reports. I know it's hard to talk nice to underlings but it is a good life skill to practice. Anyway, carry on and best of luck with future crusades. Nice thing about me is that I will have fun no matter what the rules are. Heck, I'd even shoot a spike elk on the Monroe with my blow dart gun if that was the rules. ------SS


----------



## HuntinKyhl (Dec 14, 2012)

Thought I'd jump in an clarify a couple things coming from someone who was *AT* the meeting last night.

It was not a "secret" "napkin" "backdoor" "alley way" kind of meeting. It was the first meeting of a recently formed Fish Lake Management Plan Committee. You may remember that last fall the DWR did their best to let people know that there was a survey people could complete on their website to give input on the management of Fish Lake. *Everyone* had the opportunity to take the survey and give their comments and recommendations. The last question on the survey was something like, "If a Fish Lake management plan committee is formed would you be willing to participate on that committee"? Everyone had the chance to click "Yes". Maybe more people clicked yes than could fit on the committee, maybe not, but a committee was selected by the DWR and that is the group that met last night.

Nothing secret about it. Please don't be upset that the DWR didn't advertise a "Public" meeting to discuss Fish Lake. They advertised the survey all last fall and received the "Public" input through the survey. Then selected a bunch of "Public" to be on the committee. The meeting was great. I was very impressed and excited that the DWR allowed a bunch of regular anglers to be on the committee and give input. The plan that will come out of this committee will hopefully benefit Fish Lake and anglers for years to come.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HuntinKyhl said:


> Thought I'd jump in an clarify a couple things coming from someone who was *AT* the meeting last night.
> 
> It was not a "secret" "napkin" "backdoor" "alley way" kind of meeting. It was the first meeting of a recently formed Fish Lake Management Plan Committee. You may remember that last fall the DWR did their best to let people know that there was a survey people could complete on their website to give input on the management of Fish Lake. *Everyone* had the opportunity to take the survey and give their comments and recommendations. The last question on the survey was something like, "If a Fish Lake management plan committee is formed would you be willing to participate on that committee"? Everyone had the chance to click "Yes". Maybe more people clicked yes than could fit on the committee, maybe not, but a committee was selected by the DWR and that is the group that met last night.
> 
> ...


No, Thank You, and good work! Everything makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The world is ran by those who show up. It runs a little more quickly for those that show up with money. But still, you have to show up.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

HuntinK,
Thank you for your time and effort. I'm sure we will all benefit from it.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HuntinKyhl said:


> Thought I'd jump in an clarify a couple things coming from someone who was *AT* the meeting last night.
> 
> It was not a "secret" "napkin" "backdoor" "alley way" kind of meeting. It was the first meeting of a recently formed Fish Lake Management Plan Committee. You may remember that last fall the DWR did their best to let people know that there was a survey people could complete on their website to give input on the management of Fish Lake. *Everyone* had the opportunity to take the survey and give their comments and recommendations. The last question on the survey was something like, "If a Fish Lake management plan committee is formed would you be willing to participate on that committee"? Everyone had the chance to click "Yes". Maybe more people clicked yes than could fit on the committee, maybe not, but a committee was selected by the DWR and that is the group that met last night.
> 
> ...


This^^^

I think people need to realize that more and more the DWR is heading in this^^^^ direction! What that means is that IF you really want to be involved, you have to stay involved--show up to RAC meetings, WB meetings, and develop a relationship with biologists by contacting and speaking with them.

FWIW, as a southern region guy, I am aware of the same type of committees on Panguitch Lake, the Boulder Mountain, Kolob Reservoir, and Minersville Reservoir. I also know that Yuba Reservoir has had the same type of meetings to decide on management plans for it as well....I am willing to bet that their is an advisory committee set up to discuss management of Strawberry and other reservoirs in the north as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I think people need to realize that more and more the DWR is heading in this^^^^ direction! .


ABSOLUTY no queaston about it!

Required hunt returns are wieghing heavily as-well ....
Satisfaction index's and comments are being looked at more, and more.

Like it or not, politics play a HUGHE roll in decisions made,
I've personaly witnessed how 'bending' the right ear's make changes ..
Just how it is.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> This^^^
> 
> I think people need to realize that more and more the DWR is heading in this^^^^ direction! What that means is that IF you really want to be involved, you have to stay involved--show up to RAC meetings, WB meetings, and develop a relationship with biologists by contacting and speaking with them.
> 
> FWIW, as a southern region guy, I am aware of the same type of committees on Panguitch Lake, the Boulder Mountain, Kolob Reservoir, and Minersville Reservoir. I also know that Yuba Reservoir has had the same type of meetings to decide on management plans for it as well....I am willing to bet that their is an advisory committee set up to discuss management of Strawberry and other reservoirs in the north as well.


+1.

I served on one for Utah lake and it was a worthwhile experience. And I should point out that they are hardly secret "napkin" meeting either. The DWR wants the public to know about progress being made by the committees for the projects in question.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

You guys are correct. Just like the DWR invited a group to discuss the spike elk hunt on Monroe. No less a napkin meeting just involved sportsman.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ where notes were presented to the public on napkins but has resulted in the upcoming Monroe Archery Spike-o-Rama, which is very POSITIVE!!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I found a box of rusty old wasp broad heads today. I got em soaking in WD-40. Can't wait to let one fly.-------SS


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SS, I hear that's not the only thing soaking in WD40 tonight. Lol


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

pheaz said:


> SS, I hear that's not the only thing soaking in WD40 tonight. Lol


You must be talking to Jeff. It's true. I'm all lubed up tonight for sure.-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

springville shooter said:


> you must be talking to jeff. It's true. I'm all lubed up tonight for sure.-----ss


ror.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you conspiracy guys crack me up!!


1. Anglers should be jumping for joy that they are being represented by other anglers in the committee's!! You have representation! This is not a secret "DWR" meeting. This is a committee formed that includes ANGLERS! People that care. just like you and me.

2. The meetings are have been held in a public building -- a county building! How can that possibly be a secret back office DWR meeting??

3. if you really want to know what happened in any of those meetings, THEY ARE PUBLIC RECORDS! Submit a GRAMA request and you'll be provided with the meeting minutes and any other documentation from the meeting. It's all public information.




But, I suppose that above really doesn't apply to those complaining. They just like to complain. They really don't want to know the truth, or get involved. They just want to complain and create conspiracy conflicts. Have fun.


----------

